# Addictive chocolate dessert...do not make it!!!



## Nat2007 (May 26, 2008)

yes....it is addictive...It sounds strange, but it tastes wonderful, specially if you eat with a very good ice cream. I actually have away quite a lot of them to a friend cause I just could not keep them in the fridge....

I do have one question for the native English speakers, can you say "neutral gelatin", it is a "no flavour" jelly used for cooking. It is quite common here, but I am not sure if you use it in other countries...

Anyhow, here is the recipe

*CHOCOLATE FRITTERS:*

This is such a yummy dessert…crunchy fritters with liquid chocolate insider. Perfect to eat with a very good ice cream, or a custard cream. 

Ingredients (for 20 units approximately):

250 gr. chocolate
50 gr. cream
80 gr. butter
2 foils no flavor gelatin
Flour, beaten egg, breadcrumbs

Start by melting the chocolate and butter. Warm up the cream and dissolve the gelatin inside. Once this is done, mix with the chocolate and butter. Let the mixture in the fridge for a couple of hours so it gets hard and it is easy to shape the fritters.


With your hands, take small heaps of the fritters mix and shape them into an oval shape. Coat them in flour, then into the beaten egg and finally into the breadcrumbs. They must be very well coated so you can repeat the process. Keep in the fridge till needed.

To cook them, you only need to fry them in hot vegetable oil for a few seconds until they are golden.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2008)

Sounds good 

We call it unflavored gelatin.


----------



## Nat2007 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!!.


----------

